

Show HN: Screener.in, a stock analysis and a screening tool - jsudhams
https://www.screener.in/

======
anonbanker
Disregard post. dang, as usual, was polite, correct, and resolved the issue
mentioned in the original edit.

~~~
dang
Please don't post comments like this to Hacker News. The combination of
negativity and pedantry goes against the intent of the site [1].

That's not to say the submitted title ("Show HN:Too good to be free especially
the custom ratios and excel download") was appropriate. It wasn't, and we
changed it.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

